# Roubaix Roads.



## bikin4life (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm from the chester/hackettstown area of NJ and haven't been able to find any roubaix roads except for teetertown road in long valley. Post up your favorite roubaix roads and rides...not just for me in my area but for anyone in the NY and NJ area. 

But I'd still like to know of any around me.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Ken Lockwood Gorge is a favorite from Clinton to Califon. Also, a ton of dirt farm roads in Bedminster - Far Hills. Black River Rd. up to Hacklebarney/cider mill is one crazy potholed ascent/descent.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

There is this in March:
INTRODUCTION | HELL OF HUNTERDON, good intro to roads in Hunterdon.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hunterdon county has plenty, many of which are part of the Hell of Hunteron route.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

merckxman said:


> There is this in March:
> INTRODUCTION | HELL OF HUNTERDON, good intro to roads in Hunterdon.


Yup - great route! And a great organized ride... with free beer and pizza at the end. What could be better?

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Checkout NJBikemap.com. Their maps show dirt roads. Take a look at the Gladstone map. Lots of beautiful dirt roads in a small area.

re: Ken Lockwood Gorge - parts of the road were wiped out during Hurricane Irene.

re: Hell of Hunterdon - +1, although the "free" beer and pizza is included with your registration fee.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AlanE said:


> re: Hell of Hunterdon - +1, although the "free" beer and pizza is included with your registration fee.


Yeah, I guess I meant "included" vs "free".

Though there are plenty of rides with higher registration fees that DON'T include beer and pizza...

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

In NY, theres the Tour of the Battenkill. Registration for 2012 opens soon and it sells out quickly. But the route is posted on the website so you could always do it on your own.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> In NY, theres the Tour of the Battenkill. Registration for 2012 opens soon and it sells out quickly. But the route is posted on the website so you could always do it on your own.


Actually, it opens Wednesday 12/21.

Besides being on their site, there are plenty of GPS routes of it out there.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

After today's club ride, I rode about 15 miles of dirt roads in Bedminster. Such a beautiful area. 

Almost no traffic - the horses out-numbered the cars 4 to 3.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

If you don't mind Rail-Trails, there is the Sussex Branch that starts by the ITC.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I checked the registration site this morning and as of about 8am there were already almost 1900 people registered. Some categories already had wait lists. It's good to know that there are a lot of like-minded riders that embrace dirt roads. Most of the weanies I ride with moan and groan everytime we hit a stretch of gravel.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

AlanE said:


> I checked the registration site this morning and as of about 8am there were already almost 1900 people registered. Some categories already had wait lists. It's good to know that there are a lot of like-minded riders that embrace dirt roads. Most of the weanies I ride with moan and groan everytime we hit a stretch of gravel.


Any Loungers gonna be there? Might try to make it to be a spectator/take pics/drink a beer or two.

Lots of dirt and gravel roads in Columbia County (NY), but I think the OP was looking for roads in the NY/NJ metro area.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Google Maps

sussex branch Rail Trail starts that intersection of Waterloo & Continental (see link above).

there is one hard part that requires climbing (or descending, depending on direction) a dirt hill to get to the old railroad track section... there are lots of connecting roads that you need to use to fully finish the trail in Branchville.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Found some dirt roads in Rensselaer County (NY) yesterday. Dirt was kinda loose and sketchy w/ 23mm tires. And for a county that pays pretty high taxes, they sure have some crappy ass roads. Was good to get out anyway...unseasonably warm temps in the high 40's.


----------

